# PetGuide.com Reader Appreciation Giveaway



## PetGuide.com

> Wow, what a year! PetGuide had a fantastic 2014 and it wouldn't be possible if it wasn't for your support. You guys are the best – you make us feel so warm and fuzzy! And to show how thankful we are, we’re pleased to present our Reader Appreciation Giveaway, on now until Wednesday, December 23. There are three awesome prizes up for grabs and entering to win is super easy.
> 
> *Here are our prizes:*
> 
> Grand Prize: $215 Custom Pet Nose Print sterling silver pendant and chain from Flirt & Flutter Handcrafted Jewelry.
> 
> Runners-up Prizes: two $50 pet store gift certificates.


Read more about the PetGuide.com Reader Appreciation Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------

